# Tivo Account Status



## kim27 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, I am looking to buy a used series 3 Tivo on ebay. The person that has it for sell has a picture of it showing the system information screen & the account Status says: 'Never Set Up'. Does that mean that this tivo is basically new and has never been activated? I am confused because it does show a FL zip code. I called Tivo to confirm that this unit can be transferred to me without a problem & they did verify that it could be. When I asked them if it had a previous owner, they would not tell me. Said they were not allowed to give out any info about that. Then I asked them what "Never Set Up" means, they refused to tell me that too.
The people that are selling it doesn't know either as they just buy Tivos randomly from wherever.
It would be awesome if it has never been used. I would buy it in a heartbeat since it is a good price. Thanks for any info you can give me!


----------

